
How Snapchat makes money - iwonagr
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-how-snapchat-built-a-business/
======
LouisSayers
How Snapchat makes money - Ads...

It'd be interesting to see if / what types of ads convert. Perhaps there's
some money to be made here

------
coralreef
Ack, whose genius idea was it to use bright yellow as the background.

